# My Three Kittens



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

My three were posing out in the garden so thought i'd share some pics!

Oliver:














































Molly:























































Dylan:





































Group pics:




























Look how big Oliver's got :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant :thumbup: Love the group pics


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Great photos! Is it my eyes, or does Dylan have a _reeallly_ long tail (looks like in his first pic)?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Yes, Dylan does have an unnaturally long tail :lol: And looking back at those pics, how fat does she look too??  Diet for her I think :lol:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

hehe great pics, especially the ones where their all in a row!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great photos :thumbup:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

WOW look at them for stunners !! I have a soft spot for Oliver, hes GORGEOUS !! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

They're brilliant photos - you can't help but smile at those. They're all gorgeous!!!! I like Mollys casual paw placement on the fence :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all, glad you liked them!  My favourite is the last one, shame Dylan wasnt looking so alert :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh My God!! Molly and Oliver are absolutely STUNNING Dylan is gorgeous too


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Brilliant pictures :thumbup: I love them all sitting together on the fence


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous cats,also love the ones with all 3 of them on the fence.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

They sit on the fences spying on the neighbours, Molly is the worst for it :lol:

I have to say, I do think Molly is the prettiest, its the weird face markings. I love her. But Dylan is probably my favourite, she is a real mummies girl and SOOOOO loving. The other two are happy to just be fed twice a day and left alone :lol:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Gorgeous Cats, but Oliver :001_wub:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwww there all soooooooooooo sweet


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Black and white should have been called Sylvester..


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all 



momentofmadness said:


> Black and white should have been called Sylvester..


:lol:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Quality pics.:thumbup:
Love this pic with Molly walking precariously along the fence and looking slightly nervous. :lol:









No matter how many times you see them I'm always amazed at the ability of cats to balance on the narrowist of perches.


----------

